# "Delete All" feature



## Scuba_Steve1974 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd like to be able to delete an entire folder, and I'd like an easy way to delete the entire contents of my trash bin. 

One of my TiVos is the Humax DVD-R burner and I've found that the system gets to the point where harddrive fragmentation prevents it from burning content while caching live video. I don't believe the space sitting in the trash bin is used as efficiently as totally cleared space. 


BTW: For those who've also encountered this problem I "solved" it by pulling the video source cable from the TiVo, burning the content, and then returning the video source to the TiVo. The TiVo is smart enough to stop saving live video and this frees the burn engine to using the harddrive exclusively for reading data for the burn.


----------



## jbcooley (May 13, 2007)

While not the same as a "delete all" feature, you can start at the top of your folder and press the clear button repeatedly. This is the quickest way I've found to clear a folder.


----------

